# Results ETA



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

:violin: I do not know. What I really want to see is how many cliks this thread gets in an one hour period. :beerchug:

Since you want to know I am saying Dec 17-22. :w00t:


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm shooting for New Years.

I'll have a happy x-mas then.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

31 views in one hour. I thought it was going to be more than that.

What would happen if this same thread is posted early in December?


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 1, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> 31 views in one hour. I thought it was going to be more than that.
> What would happen if this same thread is posted early in December?


I was a sucker everytime I saw a thread that said "Results are in..."


----------



## slates (Nov 1, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> Since you want to know I am saying Dec 17-22. :w00t:


I think your date is right on, I did a little math last night figuring times from the April exam until results were received taking into account for holidays between April and results. Figuring there is an extra day or so of holidays difference between October and April and adding one more for just being that time of the year it comes out to 52 calendar days putting it at 12/17 (that is for the states that get results direct and don't have to run through their board). At least I hope you're right because I'll be leaving on vacation around that time and it would kill me not to be able to check my mail for 10 days. Although last Oct results seemed to take a lot longer, hopefully the process has been streamlined some


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

slates said:


> I think your date is right on, I did a little math last night figuring times from the April exam until results were received taking into account for holidays between April and results. Figuring there is an extra day or so of holidays difference between October and April and adding one more for just being that time of the year it comes out to 52 calendar days putting it at 12/17 (that is for the states that get results direct and don't have to run through their board). At least I hope you're right because I'll be leaving on vacation around that time and it would kill me not to be able to check my mail for 10 days. Although last Oct results seemed to take a lot longer, hopefully the process has been streamlined some


Are you in Hawaii Slates?. If so you might not have your results by that day. The Aloha state is not among the first ones. Cannot remember from the top of my head when Hawaii got results in the past but it is not one the first.


----------



## slates (Nov 1, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> Are you in Hawaii Slates?. If so you might not have your results by that day. The Aloha state is not among the first ones. Cannot remember from the top of my head when Hawaii got results in the past but it is not one the first.


I took the test in Hawaii but am registered w/ SC board, I had to have it proctored. Both HI and SC follow the same protocol so it should be one of the first ones either way it just takes the mail a little longer to get here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2007)

I took it in SC so I ought to be among the first that get it, right?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I took it in SC so I ought to be among the first that get it, right?


I think your reasoning is based that NCEES has it's quarters at SC, right?.... :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## slates (Nov 1, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I took it in SC so I ought to be among the first that get it, right?


Should be, SC is an ELSES state so according to their website

"Examinees in Arizona, Florida (Engineering), Hawaii, Indiana, Louisiana, Michigan, Missouri, Montana, Ohio, South Carolina, Utah, Vermont, and Washington will receive exam results in the mail directly from ELSES. It is critical that you keep a current address with us so that your results are not delayed."

So as soon as results are released you should be one of the first and the proximity to Clemson doesn't hurt either


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

Here you go...

Looks like you have some hopes Capt.

April 07 Results Schedule

October 2006


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 1, 2007)

^^Thanks!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2007)

Do NOT bet against BiO's results date estimate!! He's got a 6th sense as far as this stuff goes.

It's like trying to sniff out truffles against a pig.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Do NOT bet against BiO's results date estimate!! He's got a 6th sense as far as this stuff goes.
> It's like trying to sniff out truffles against a pig.


Darn!!!!!!!! Trying to sniff out ruffles against a pig? What the heck is that?

Ah...Oh...BTW...Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## rudy (Nov 1, 2007)

truffles... cho-co-la-te


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

rudy said:


> truffles... cho-co-la-te


I was referring to the comparisson.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 1, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> It's like trying to sniff out truffles against a pig.


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

Thats so freaking funny.Have you tried that?


----------



## rudy (Nov 1, 2007)

ok, i'll take a stab at it. sniffing out the truffle-smell against pig-smell is impossible... just like knowing when the results will be out (impossible). but, somehow BringItOn is able to do it. wild guess.


----------



## bas (Nov 2, 2007)

People in my office received their results December 29th last year from Oklahoma PELS.


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 2, 2007)

me thinks folks are confusing the different types of truffles and the use of pigs to find them


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

You mean this isn't what they were talking about ??







JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 2, 2007)

jregieng said:


> You mean this isn't what they were talking about ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That diet is really getting to you isn't it jr?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^ You have no idea! :wacko:

One of my co-workers sent me an e-mail reminding me that desserts spelled backwards = stressed.





Bastards!! ldman:

JR


----------

